# Silly Novice Questions



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay..... When entering a show for the first time, how do you know what classes to enter. Finn will be 6 months old in June and the thought has crossed my mind of entering him in the show in Orlando. All contingent on how his evaluation goes this week. I think the experience would be good for him. But when I looked at the classes on the AKC site I was confused. 
Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

How old will he be on the date of the Orlando Show? If he is between 6 months and 9 months then you would enter the Junior Puppy Class.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

It's been my observation that people usually like to enter puppies with puppies, rather than in Open or Am-Bred. I have seen, in a couple of instances, where a puppy or young adult was entered in Open--but it's usually been a hot-hot-hot puppy that has been doing a lot of winning out of the puppy classes and the owner feels that the pup can compete against the older dogs in Open. I've been going to dog shows for about 15 or so years, and can only recall a couple of times right off the top of my head--so it's not real common, IMHO.

Are you the breeder and the owner? You could enter in the bred-by class instead. But you might be up against breeders who have entered adults--and your pup could look out of place. You could also enter Amateur Owner Handler class--but I think that most people feel if you have a puppy that you're going to enter, especially for the first time, go with the puppy class. Hope this helps!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

AKC I presume? Given his age put him in the Puppy Dog 6-9 months class. You *can* put him in Amateur Owner Handler (if you are not a professional and are showing), or American Bred, Novice, or Open--but generally it is best to go with the puppy class for puppies. 

Am-Bred and Novice are generally considered classes where people put dogs they don't think are competitive yet but don't fit into the other classes (i.e. older than 18 months) or for handlers to be able to show more dogs. Open is generally the everything goes class. 

Oh--and you can put him in Bred By Exhibitor if you bred him and you want to--but with puppy I think puppy class is best


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

6-9 puppy dogs


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes Finn is AKC, and I am Owner Breeder Handler. I am so new and have no background in showing.We are taking a handling class and I will have help evaluating him and I'm sure with what class to enter in, but I like to pick everyone's brains. I'm doing a lot of reading, but it can get confusing since I am just starting out.
SO say in a 6-9 puppy class, what is done in a class like that?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually Finn Won't be 6 months until the 29th of June, Are they strict about age if it is within a few days? If so I will be going as a spectator and then try for a show at a later date.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, he must be six months old by the day of the show-AKC is very strict about that. I much prefer to put puppies in the appropriate puppy class, as they are then competing against other pups of the same age range and (usually) maturity.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It would really be a good idea to find some shows where you can observe before actually entering a show. That will give you a better idea of the ring procedure so you won't feel so much like a fish out of water the first time you enter.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes they are very strict, so he is not eligible for MFGRC. Sorry! I hope you will still come and watch! See you at UF tomorrow


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely go and watch a few shows first. I have been to 5 shows prior to this past weekend (where I showed Jack for the first time) to watch what people do in the ring. I also practiced with a breeder-friend and have been to a couple of handling classes. I thought I knew exactly what to do, but still was flustered when I was by myself in the class......sort of like how you can always sing along with a song on the radio but if you had to sing the whole thing yourself you probably couldn't do it! 

I would enter him in the 6-9 puppy dog class. The only thing is (and this happened to me on saturday) that you are first up. So pay attention at the upcoming show and if possible, watch the breed before you to see what the judge wants you to do. If I had done that I wouldn't have been flustered in the ring by myself.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a feeling the age was going to be an issue, but it will be good for me to go watch.There is another all breed show near us in October, so we should be more than ready for that. Thanks to everyone for the input, it has been very helpful.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You should ask around and see if you have any fun matches in your area. Much cheaper and easy going--plus I think you can take younger dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Definitely go and watch a few shows first. I have been to 5 shows prior to this past weekend (where I showed Jack for the first time) to watch what people do in the ring. I also practiced with a breeder-friend and have been to a couple of handling classes. I thought I knew exactly what to do, but still was flustered when I was by myself in the class......sort of like how you can always sing along with a song on the radio but if you had to sing the whole thing yourself you probably couldn't do it!
> 
> I would enter him in the 6-9 puppy dog class. The only thing is (and this happened to me on saturday) that you are first up. So pay attention at the upcoming show and if possible, watch the breed before you to see what the judge wants you to do. If I had done that I wouldn't have been flustered in the ring by myself.


I love this post, and completely agree with the analogy about the song on the radio!

Anney made an excellent point in another thread with which I also agree: enter a class with several dogs instead of the Amatuer Owner class, bc it is scary to be a novice and have the judge stare at you as the one and only entery. It's better if you have a little time to set up your dog while someone else is in the hotseat if youre new.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anney made an excellent point in another thread with which I also agree: enter a class with several dogs instead of the Amatuer Owner class, bc it is scary to be a novice and have the judge stare at you as the one and only entery. It's better if you have a little time to set up your dog while someone else is in the hotseat if youre new.


Totally. But beware that unless it's a big show, chances are you will be the only 6-9 month dog. I've been monitoring the catalogs on our superintendent's website, and at least out here there are rarely 6-9 month dog entries and if there are any, there is usually just 1. At the 4 shows this past weekend there was one entry on friday and Jack on saturday. Sunday and Monday there were no 6-9 month dogs. This is usually a pretty big weekend of shows, from what I've heard, although none of them were majors this year. At the recent specialty in L.A. I think there were six 6-9 month puppies, but 3 were from the same litter. And this was the specialty where there were 119 goldens entered. Point is, either way you have a really good chance of being by yourself in the class and in the ring, so you need to be prepared for that. 

And it *is* a bit scary to have the judge staring at you waiting for you to do something. I'm a little more used to that feeling that most people because of my job (I'm an attorney), but it's hard when you're first. So watching the breed before to see what the judge wants will benefit you a lot. The other thing is, if you're the only entry in your class, unless something very odd happens (like your dog is DQ'd for some reason) you're going into the winners class. So be prepared for that too.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Totally. But beware that unless it's a big show, chances are you will be the only 6-9 month dog. I've been monitoring the catalogs on our superintendent's website, and at least out here there are rarely 6-9 month dog entries and if there are any, there is usually just 1. At the 4 shows this past weekend there was one entry on friday and Jack on saturday. Sunday and Monday there were no 6-9 month dogs. This is usually a pretty big weekend of shows, from what I've heard, although none of them were majors this year. At the recent specialty in L.A. I think there were six 6-9 month puppies, but 3 were from the same litter. And this was the specialty where there were 119 goldens entered. Point is, either way you have a really good chance of being by yourself in the class and in the ring, so you need to be prepared for that.
> 
> And it *is* a bit scary to have the judge staring at you waiting for you to do something. I'm a little more used to that feeling that most people because of my job (I'm an attorney), but it's hard when you're first. So watching the breed before to see what the judge wants will benefit you a lot. The other thing is, if you're the only entry in your class, unless something very odd happens (like your dog is DQ'd for some reason) you're going into the winners class. So be prepared for that too.


I don't know why, but we have a lot of puppies entered around here. Most puppy classes here have 3-4. People tend to put them out for the experience for 1-2 shows and then bring them out again after 2 years old. 

Also, i'm totally used to the staring (trial attorney here, too) - but the conformation ring really unnerved me. Couldn't get him to stack the first time, etc. Freaked me out. And I've shown obedience, agility, etc before. It was very unsettling.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

Another great option for getting ring time in a non stressful, fun environment are UKC shows. Pro handler are only allowed to show their own dogs but their are some very good owner handlers that use this registry to get experience for young dogs.

The shows tend to be a little more relaxed and I've made some hopefully lifelong friends at these shows that have helped me along the way.

A list of upcoming shows can be found here:

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/EventView?Open&Group=DogEvents&Type=M


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I think because of the economy, at least in this section of the country, in Florida, we're not seeing a lot of 6-9 month puppies in shows, unless there are specialties, and even that's not a given. I just double-checked the Everglades Specialty results, which was held in March, and which pulled a 4 point major in both dogs and bitches, and it drew two 6-9 month puppy bitch entries, and one was absent, and no 6-9 month puppy dog entries.

When I had Mac shown as a puppy last year, she was the only puppy in the 6-9 month puppy bitch class, as I recall, practically most of the time. I made the decision to have a handler show her, because I wanted her to have a good time--I didn't want to be worrying about my ring nerves, her performance, my rumbling and fumbling--I've seen not a lot, but enough puppies get "ring sour" and lose their joy when they see the show ring, and I didn't want to have that happen to Mac. 

I take her to Fun Matches and B Matches and win or lose, since it's no pressure, we have a good time--it's all about improving my skills and practice and socialization for her. Although UKC events are more expensive than an AKC fun match, I've also enjoyed my new experience in UKC since that's given both of us and opportunity for more practice before primarily breeder judges.

This past Sunday Mac got the necessary points and her last competition win needed for her UKC championship--it was very satisfying to me because although no pro handlers are allowed in UKC, for some reason, this Memorial Day weekend, the pros decided to come out and compete against each other--one husband and wife team brought some labs that they own; another pro brought out a group of chessies, another a group of tollers--all really nice dogs--I see these people all the time at the AKC shows. To be able to be in the ring with them, with all the years of experience that they represent, and be able to take a competition win with the Macster was satisfying. So I think any chance that you can get to practice and compete with your golden, you should go for it.


----------

